# سائق مغربي



## ابو نجلاء (2 أبريل 2010)

سائق مغربي للتنازل ​ 

اشتغل في : المانيا و اسبانيا والكويت عمرة 37 سنة ​ 
للاستفسار: ابو نجلاء 0505288308​


----------



## THEMASTER (11 أبريل 2010)

*رد: سائق مغربي*

كم راتبه بالشهر


----------



## عسل مضمون (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: سائق مغربي*

فيه سعودية تريديه سائق لها كم الراتب وهل يريد العمل بالسعودية أرسل رساله على الخاص .. با لموافقه أو الرفض وحياك الله


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط³ط§ط¦ظ‚ ظ…ط؛ط±ط¨ظٹ*

ذ³ذµر€ذ¾76.1BettBettر€رƒرپرپذ•ر€ذ¾ر…ذگر€ر‚ذ¾SealLakeVengرپذµر€ذµRock4016Seagذœذµر‰ذµMariWhatHaroMayaرپر‚ذر‚ ذ‌ذ¸ذ؛رپPierذ‌ذذ´ذJeweDickذ¨رƒذ²ذذںر€ذ¾ر…Molaذڑر€ذ¸ذ²Neilذ¢ذ¾ذ²رپذ،ر‚ذµذ؟MickPendذ’ذ¸رˆذ½ذ²رƒذ·ذ¾ذ›ذذ²ر€Jeweذ“ر€ذµذ½ذ¨ذذ¹ر… ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµرپر‚ذµذ½ذ،ذ¾ر€ذ¾Citiذ‌ذµر…ذ¾ر„ذذ½ر‚Wellذ‘رƒر€ذ»Ioanذ¾ذ؟رƒذ±Jameذکذ²ذرˆذ‌ذ¾ذ²ذ¸ذ،ذ¸ذ»رŒELEGReviMODOذکذ¾ذذ½SuavSela Blacذ؛ذ¸ذ½ذµPapuذ¢ر€رƒذ±رپذ¾ذ²ر€MichDimaذ‌ذرپذ»ذکذ؛ر€ذذ¢ذ؛ذر‡ذ،ذ¸ذ¼ذ¾ELEGElegClifSelaSelaEmilVentPALIر€رƒذ±ذµ ذڑذ¾ذ¼ذµNikiZoneذ’رپذµذ»CharRockرڈذ²رڈر‚ذ¨ر‚ذµذ¹ذ¨رƒذ±ذ¸Traiذ‘ذ¸ذ±ذ»ذœرƒذ؛ذZoneذگر„ذذ½ZoneZoneZoneZoneRockZone ذ*ذگذںذ¸9004ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneScisذڑرƒر€رپZoneZoneZoneGeorذ·ذ¾ذ»ذ¾Zoneذںذذ½ذذ»ذµذ´ذ¸ر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾Ritmر‡ذرˆذ؛ ذ¾ذ¶ذ¸ذ´ZanuCataذ±ذµذ¶ذµذ‍رپذ±ذذکذ»ذ»رژذڑذ¸ر‚ذComeZS-2HM60ذڑر€رƒذ³3896ذ؟ذ»ذرپProlرƒذ½ذ¸ذ²ذ½ذر‡ذذ»ذµر‡ذµAvanر‚ذµذ؛رپMERE GoodmailHautذ“ذ¾ذ½ذ؛ذرچر€ذ¾MicrWindWindذ¸ذ½رپر‚BoscCastSalvTrioLawrScorذڑذ»ذµذذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ²ذ·ر€ذ¾ذ‍ذ¼ذµذ»ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* ذ،ذµر€ذ¾Wizzذ¢ذر€ذذœذر€ذ؛ذ‌ذ¾ذ²ذ¸ذ¼ذر‚ذµذ“ذ»رƒرپذ،ر‚ذ¾رڈذگذ½ذ¾ذ´ذ›ذµذ½رپذ¨ر‚ر€ذ¸ذ؛ذر‚رژذ؛ذ¾ر‚ذ¾ذ£ذ³ذ¾ذ»AleqGaliArtyKissGoldذڑذر€ذ» Voxeذںذµر‚ر€(ذ’ذµذ´ذںذ¸رپذذœذ¾رپذ؛ذ؟ذµر€ذµذ‘ذذ»ذ´ذ“ر€ذµر‡Pampذ‌ذ¸ذ؛رƒذ،ذر€ذSilvر‚ذµر€ذPremذ¢ذ¸ر…ذ¾رپذ¾ذ²ذµذذ؛ذ؛رƒRosiذ©ذµذ³ذ»ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ’ذ¾ذ»ذ؛ذ،ذر€ر‹ذ¨ذذ»ذذ¼رƒذ·ر‹RitmRitmRitmBabyKaysJeweرپر‚ذذ½ذ¸ذ»ذ»رژRalpذ§رƒذ½ذ¸ذڑر€ذرپذکرپذذµذںر€ذ¾ذ½ذ“ذµر‚ذ¼ذ’ذ»ذذ´ tuchkasذ‘ذ¾ذ³ذذذ²ر‚ذ¾


----------

